# Updated from the Mid's



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Well since our Brown friend has been silenced I will try to fill his shoes the best I can. I realize I'm no Hornet, but I'll do my best as the "Stand in stinger"

B-Hornet- 534
VA Vince- 539
Rattleman- 531
Pennysdad- 528
Blondstar- 520
BHamlin- 543
Paulino- 552

I'll update as scores come in, I'm getting crackberry updates from my buzzing buddy.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

he's buzzing?? Has he already started drinking in preparation for the Hill? lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Honet, and Bhamlin win the pro-am:thumbs_up

All this time away from archerytalk must have given him time to practice:wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Myself and Archerpap finished 3rd and I took the cash on most dots hit. They were tiny!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks to EFA for a great shoot today.. :cheers:

It was a bit hot, but not too bad, the courses were ready for the onslaught of 120-odd shooters and I think all survived, albeit some barely.. :chortle:

Sticky.. not too well, still shooting the new hunting rig/adapted for field, so.. I was chasin marks and sendin arrows downrange lookin like they'd been drinking..  but I had a blast shooting with Randy, Justin and Joe, so all is good.. :cheers:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes they were! Ken nailed two good ones. I was too pooped totry. And find them when I coukdnt see the white to begin with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks to EFA for a great shoot today.. :cheers:
> 
> It was a bit hot, but not too bad, the courses were ready for the onslaught of 120-odd shooters and I think all survived, albeit some barely.. :chortle:
> 
> Sticky.. not too well, still shooting the new hunting rig/adapted for field, so.. I was chasin marks and sendin arrows downrange lookin like they'd been drinking..  but I had a blast shooting with Randy, Justin and Joe, so all is good.. :cheers:


I guess you are right.. all field shooters are a little odd in there own way.. I was sorry I didn't make it down there, but I think I was more productive doing what I did today. Bring on the Hill and all of my crispy challenges!!! By the way Sticky, feel free to bring a camera to the wedding, BG has "hired" me, but a second set of shutters is always a good thing!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I got Nanayak in for a 504, and a 274 animal round. Both are new PB's for Nana so you go girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Bobby Kinley 541 Hunter, 285 Animal

Lucas Kinley 546 Hunter, 288 Animal


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Let me add that 534 was with a 0 and a 3 so it very well could have been a 540


Man I'm getting this hornet lingo down:tongue:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Let me add that 534 was with a 0 and a 3 so it very well could have been a 540
> 
> 
> Man I'm getting this hornet lingo down:tongue:


Nice.


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> Well since our Brown friend has been silenced I will try to fill his shoes the best I can. I realize I'm no Hornet, but I'll do my best as the "Stand in stinger"
> 
> B-Hornet- 534
> VA Vince- 539
> ...


What class?, age?, sex?


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Randy the pro am was fun. Me and paulino took 4th and Randy c and Justin took 3.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Let me add that 534 was with a 0 and a 3 so it very well could have been a 540
> 
> 
> Man I'm getting this hornet lingo down:tongue:




```

```
nice shooting everyone..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

sounds like Brown Hornet still having brain flatulance... he must've forgot to reset that sight again...heheheeeee....good recovery and regain of focus BH very strong finish !! ..see you in a few days !!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Paul Coughlin had a nice looking Hood on the 36 fan. 1st arrow 9o'clock "X", 2nd arrow 3 o'clock "X", 3rd arrow 3 oclock "X" (This one took off the nock) and the 4th arrow claimed the prize. 3 o'clock "X" and a peel. Glad it was his own ACC!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Actually the 1st arrow was a 9 oclock tweener. The one at 12 o'clock is the one that took out the nock (arrow #3)


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice shootin Paul/X-junkie/deer karma/reality 3x

God you have too many usernames.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> Paul Coughlin had a nice looking Hood on the 36 fan. 1st arrow 9o'clock "X", 2nd arrow 3 o'clock "X", 3rd arrow 3 oclock "X" (This one took off the nock) and the 4th arrow claimed the prize. 3 o'clock "X" and a peel. Glad it was his own ACC!


I thought you shot 2 arrows on each side when shooting the fan, not all 4 at one target. Have I been shooting this wrong?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> I thought you shot 2 arrows on each side when shooting the fan, not all 4 at one target. Have I been shooting this wrong?


Do you really think they are going to answer this?? You are shooting it right. This MUST have been practice.

Let me add here that next year's outdoor mids will be in Staunton, Va.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Also, wrong size target for 36 fan(it has 4 targets on it). Thanks to Eutaw...2 nice and challenging courses. Also, thanks to Hinky for putting on the pro am, or should it have been called the am am???


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Probably just a typo on Rattleman's part, betting he meant to say "32" fan, not "36".......4 target faces on a 32, only 1 or 2 on a 36 . Nice shooting on the "hood".

Oooops, never mind. Just realized that had it been a 32 fan he still wouldn't have been shooting all 4 of his own arrows into the same spot!

Still nice shooting regardless the distance .

>>----->


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

CHPro said:


> Probably just a typo on Rattleman's part, betting he meant to say "32" fan, not "36".......4 target faces on a 32, only 1 or 2 on a 36 . Nice shooting on the "hood".
> 
> Oooops, never mind. Just realized that had it been a 32 fan he still wouldn't have been shooting all 4 of his own arrows into the same spot!
> 
> ...


Based on size, and number of targets it had to be one of 3 targets.
1. 23/20
2. 19/17
3. 15/14

Or it may have been a really pretty 10 on the 28 or 32 fan?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

It WAS the big 50CM face on a 32 fan. Number nine on the Cardiac range. My geriatric forget everything ass forgot about that. Lots of things I'd like to forget about that round....


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

in RED on the bottom of the cardboard, it says 19-17. Must have been a typo in the post above. Nice RobinHood either way.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone at Eutaw for a great Mids! Shot like royal crapola on Cardiac, but still had a blast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> I thought you shot 2 arrows on each side when shooting the fan, not all 4 at one target. Have I been shooting this wrong?


The older i get the worst my memory. I want to say it was the 3rd target on Cardiac. This may have been the 23,20 or the 19,17. OOPS my mistake. (Only the 3rd one in my lifetime :wink


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Well since our Brown friend has been silenced I will try to fill his shoes the best I can. I realize I'm no Hornet, but I'll do my best as the "Stand in stinger"
> 
> B-Hornet- 534
> VA Vince- 539
> ...


I guess the BHFS guys are the red-headed step children around here:wink:, 
Representing the AMBHFS Division:
BHFS Champ Jeremy Dean finished 1st with 64x 548, 286 animal, 61x 544 (total 123x's) 

2nd place Darrin Davis 541, 285 animal (i think), 539 field Don't know about his x's

3rd place Vance Stallard (aka mag41vance) 1st day 50x 535, 284animal . 2nd day 530 (total 94x)
Virginia took all the AMBHFS awards.

The BHFS class better get use to Jeremy Dean. @ 36 years young, he can take his shooting as far as he wants. We need more people like Jeremy in Archery. He is very unassuming and has a quite humble spirit, but his shooting speaks volumes. Quality Guy who wants to help anyone that needs it. (he has been a great coach for me in Field Archery)
It was my first time shooting at the Mid's and I enjoyed it very much. My shooting, I will whine about on the Official scores thread. 

Now BOWgOD, if I were you I would save my energy for a Special event coming up soon for you. :wink:

Thanks for picking up the ball & running with it for BH


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I guess the BHFS guys are the red-headed step children around here:wink:,
> Representing the AMBHFS Division:
> BHFS Champ Jeremy Dean finished 1st with 64x 548, 286 animal, 61x 544 (total 123x's)
> 
> ...


That is some impressive shooting from *ALL* of the BHFS folks! :thumbs_up

Shooting in the thirtys ain't nothing to scoff at Vance. EFA is not an easy course. Well done! :darkbeer:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Rattleman*

DONT make me send the WV MOUNTAIN MAFIA after you
we had a great time, Uncle Gus,Chuck #3 smfs,Zack,me,Steve and THE MAYOR . Thank to everyone who made the shoot happen

Dale X TERMINATOR 
stablizer & side rods


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

There's some picts on my facebook page...I'll try to get them posted up tonight..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*pics*

Wv,s 40 caliber singing nat anthem
Mike giving out ordes as usual
Tim Bill & THE MAYOR
up hill shot on c range
some of the AM AM shooters


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Do I see an undercover Brother in there somewhere??:ninja:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Do I see an undercover Brother in there somewhere??:ninja:


Probably just someone standing in the shadows. :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

xring1

Bottom picture, fellow in the middle with a PSE shirt. Anybody know his name? I shot with him at a tournament and I can't remember.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> xring1
> 
> Bottom picture, fellow in the middle with a PSE shirt. Anybody know his name? I shot with him at a tournament and I can't remember.


Looks like Justin Paulino.

He's one BAD MUTHA TRUCKER. Shot with him at the LAS Classic. Great guy and an even better shot.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Jp*

Justin Paulino the Xforcer one tough nut!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> xring1
> 
> Bottom picture, fellow in the middle with a PSE shirt. Anybody know his name? I shot with him at a tournament and I can't remember.


I should know, but can't remember right now. That's VA Vance behind him.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

xring1 said:


> Wv,s 40 caliber singing nat anthem
> Mike giving out ordes as usual
> Tim Bill & THE MAYOR
> up hill shot on c range
> some of the AM AM shooters


Had a great time shooting with you Dale ( DO YOU HERE ME) :wink: Couldn't have had a nicer group of guys with you, Tim, and Tony. Enjoyed :thumbs_up


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

xring1 said:


> Justin Paulino the Xforcer one tough nut!


That's it. Thanks!

We either shot a practice bale together or day one of indoor nationals. I've tried to forget that whole freakin weekend.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Looks like Justin Paulino.
> 
> He's one BAD MUTHA TRUCKER. Shot with him at the LAS Classic. Great guy and an even better shot.





xring1 said:


> Justin Paulino the Xforcer one tough nut!


Bingo - the guy can shoot some mid-night FITA on the Hill as well. :beer: :wink:


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

Excellent shooting Susan, that cardiac range was a rough one.--webb babcock


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Webb, you did us BHFS guys proud up there in the Senior class. (again):thumbs_up
Congratulations.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

webb babcock said:


> Excellent shooting Susan, that cardiac range was a rough one.--webb babcock


:hug: thanks Webb.! I'm just glad I didn't have to be carried off it! Man...that's what I call Billy goat ridge!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Do I see an undercover Brother in there somewhere??:ninja:


I had to look...I thought you were talking about the top left pic which is Ron West I think...



pragmatic_lee said:


> Probably just someone standing in the shadows. :wink:


Found him a little later on :wink:



JayMc said:


> xring1
> 
> Bottom picture, fellow in the middle with a PSE shirt. Anybody know his name? I shot with him at a tournament and I can't remember.


Never did know/remember his real name...



pragmatic_lee said:


> I should know, but can't remember right now. That's VA Vance behind him.


Must be the "old"...:nyah:


pragmatic_lee said:


> Bingo - the guy can shoot some mid-night FITA on the Hill as well. :beer: :wink:


pounds the middle out of the target...and here I was worried about my van...


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

Vance, thank you for the kind words, you guys[BHFS] had fantastic scores on Cardiac range. My score was 525 and Bill's was 522.[ Senior BHFS]. I've got to learn how to cut these long downhill & up hill shots 12 to 15 degree angles. That Bunny with the 10 to 12 degree up angle was rough also. Susan I know you and the ladies you shot with had a enjoyable Cardiac range experience also. I thought the ranges were in excellent condition, even the excellsor bales were easier to pull arrows from than alot of excellsor bale ranges I have shot on.--webb babcock


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

I forget to mention the 4 senior BHFS archers in my group, includeing myself shot together realy well. The 2 New Jersey SBHFS shooters:Chuck Bobrowski & Jeffrey Vickers are a real credit to the NEW JERSEY ARCHERY ASSOCIATION & to the NFAA. & also Bill Hurley VIRGINIA FIELD ARCHERY ASSOCIATION and the NFAA. thank you webb babcock


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*A few more*

UNCLE GUS on pratice range
Bobby Kinley shooting
Tim shooting on C range
THE MAYOR having one of those days!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JayMc said:


> xring1
> 
> Bottom picture, fellow in the middle with a PSE shirt. Anybody know his name? I shot with him at a tournament and I can't remember.


That's Justin Paulino.. shot with him and Randy on day 1.. his AT name is NockHunter89..


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Good times, had a great time with both groups. But have to thak Archerpaps dad again for calling arrows. What a treat to not have to call and when he says "tweener at 3 o clock" thats where it is! Time to practice (my golf game) now waiting on a VE!


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*calling arrows*



VA Vince said:


> Good times, had a great time with both groups. But have to thak Archerpaps dad again for calling arrows. What a treat to not have to call and when he says "tweener at 3 o clock" thats where it is! Time to practice (my golf game) now waiting on a VE!


thats good calling right there,sometimes I wonder with all these high dollar optics people are using if they are really not that good or they just cant tell time!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

xring1 said:


> thats good calling right there,sometimes I wonder with all these high dollar optics people are using if they are really not that good or they just cant tell time!


Probably a mixture of both. I have Nikon Monarchs and see pretty good, but with certain vane/nock combos I cant see squat. Especialy my own arrows, whithe vanes and red nocks are hard to see on the face.


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks to EFA for a great shoot today.. :cheers:
> 
> It was a bit hot, but not too bad, the courses were ready for the onslaught of 120-odd shooters and I think all survived, albeit some barely.. :chortle:
> 
> Sticky.. not too well, still shooting the new hunting rig/adapted for field, so.. I was chasin marks and sendin arrows downrange lookin like they'd been drinking..  but I had a blast shooting with Randy, Justin and Joe, so all is good.. :cheers:


Yeah, it was pretty hot. I had a great time shooting with you guys. Justin was on his game for sure.
Randy thanks for the Maryland hospitality. :darkbeer:


----------

